# liquid ice melt



## leitch2013 (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone else heard of using water and viniger as a liquid ice melt its 2 part water 1 part viniger my girlfriend told me about it so started using it on my windshield and it works going to start using it on my property's and will see how it does especialy on a metal wheel chair ramp


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

leitch2013;1704501 said:


> Has anyone else heard of using water and viniger as a liquid ice melt its 2 part water 1 part viniger my girlfriend told me about it so started using it on my windshield and it works going to start using it on my property's and will see how it does especialy on a metal wheel chair ramp


Might want to TEST it on something OTHER than a Wheelchair ramp!!!  LOL - That's one helluva test trial! Other than that - i am interested to hear about the test!


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have it all, no need to seek other suppliers we have the best. A brine, calcium,magnesium and pottassium liquid blend with our all natural binder.
Joe kelly at chemical equipment labs 610-497-9390 
from a legal standpoint I would not do that, imagine trying to explain to some attorney that you made your own mix, no chemistry background and no history of success.....your asking for it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Vinegar will also change the ph of the soil and is toxic to vegetation...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, no need for the name calling or personal attacks on one another...everyone can voice an opinion, advice, etc. without having to do so

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

OK.....vinegar freezes at 28degF, that is straight vinegar and not even cut with water yet. You will be creating ice by using it.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

there is a guy on here diceerpro who knows all about liquid ice melt


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Green Grass;1708697 said:


> there is a guy on here diceerpro who knows all about liquid ice melt


His name has Pro in it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1708726 said:


> His name has Pro in it.


And de-ice. Must be legit!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708697 said:


> there is a guy on here diceerpro who knows all about liquid ice melt


I know calcium chloride inside out


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;1708750 said:


> I know calcium chloride inside out


Mention his name and boom he appears.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708754 said:


> Mention his name and boom he appears.


Well I am bored out of my mind...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

deicepro;1708771 said:


> Well I am bored out of my mind...


Must not be a hockey fan.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;1708771 said:


> Well I am bored out of my mind...


Join the club!! Will you sell just a couple gallons of the liquid stuff?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1708754 said:


> Mention his name and boom he appears.


Like beetle juice!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1708781 said:


> Like beetle juice!


at least he didn't appear in my living room.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1708787 said:


> at least he didn't appear in my living room.


Or on your scale model town!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1708794 said:


> Or on your scale model town!


If I remember correctly he is like 4 miles north of me on 8 so he could appear.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1708794 said:


> Or on your scale model town!


Like a train set? I always liked trains.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SSS Inc.;1708801 said:


> Like a train set? I always liked trains.


just don't play on the tracks!!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

lol nice guys...

OP get some calcium chloride. It is cheaper then vinegar and works down to -25. Stop being a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

terrapro;1708816 said:


> lol nice guys...
> 
> OP get some calcium chloride. It is cheaper then vinegar and works down to -25. Stop being a.....


Best advice right here!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

terrapro;1708816 said:


> lol nice guys...
> 
> OP get some calcium chloride. It is cheaper then vinegar and works down to -25. Stop being a.....


A what? I agree btw.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708780 said:


> Join the club!! Will you sell just a couple gallons of the liquid stuff?


I'll give you 5 gallons to try


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;1708835 said:


> I'll give you 5 gallons to try


I would like to try it for sidewalks.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708839 said:


> I would like to try it for sidewalks.


You'll have to mix it with rock salt for the best performance


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;1708850 said:


> You'll have to mix it with rock salt for the best performance


Would it be a good pretreat?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Pretreat is a great way to use CC


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

deicepro;1708850 said:


> You'll have to mix it with rock salt for the best performance


How many gallons does it take to treat 1 ton of rock salt?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708880 said:


> Would it be a good pretreat?


Yes



SnowGuy73;1708901 said:


> How many gallons does it take to treat 1 ton of rock salt?


6-8


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

deicepro;1709110 said:


> Yes
> 
> 6-8


Really, that's it? I thought it'd be more.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;1709110 said:


> Yes
> 
> 6-8


I will have to get some and give it a try.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1709279 said:


> I will have to get some and give it a try.


Let me know


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1709279 said:


> I will have to get some and give it a try.


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/vinegar.asp


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

derekbroerse;1710369 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/vinegar.asp


Well there you have it........

Interesting read


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey deicepro, what is a realistic temperature to expect a 50/50 blend of salt brine/beet juice to work down to? Any reason why a little calcium chloride flake couldn't be added to the salt when making the brine? I don't want to make anything too corrosive. I want a good pretreatment for concrete sidewalks and my choices around here are pretty limited... basically bulk salt and bagged products. I had to drive almost two hours to get the beet juice... liquids don't really get used around here other than by the region.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

derekbroerse;1711838 said:


> Hey deicepro, what is a realistic temperature to expect a 50/50 blend of salt brine/beet juice to work down to? Any reason why a little calcium chloride flake couldn't be added to the salt when making the brine? I don't want to make anything too corrosive. I want a good pretreatment for concrete sidewalks and my choices around here are pretty limited... basically bulk salt and bagged products. I had to drive almost two hours to get the beet juice... liquids don't really get used around here other than by the region.


I am not an expert in the field but a a general rule of thumb here is what I remember off the top of my head.

Salt good to about 10 degrees. Still works under that but limited effectivness and takes time.

Calcium works to around -5 or so. Same as above.
Magnisum Chloride works to around -20 or so.

If you want to make your own calcium clor liquid then you have to disolve salt in warm water(thats what we use at the shop) 1 would say about 1 cup to 5 gallons of water or so.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

derekbroerse;1711838 said:


> Hey deicepro, what is a realistic temperature to expect a 50/50 blend of salt brine/beet juice to work down to? Any reason why a little calcium chloride flake couldn't be added to the salt when making the brine? I don't want to make anything too corrosive. I want a good pretreatment for concrete sidewalks and my choices around here are pretty limited... basically bulk salt and bagged products. I had to drive almost two hours to get the beet juice... liquids don't really get used around here other than by the region.


I only used beet juice 1 time and it stained pretty good, that was the end of beet juice for me. Calcium pellets will dissolve 3x faster than flake. You could add a percentage of calcium to give it a "kick". The best all around mix IMHO is bulk salt treated with straight cacl2 (29%-34%). cacl2 brine does not have to be constantly agitated, mag and sodium WILL fall out of suspension and need to be mixed regularly...cacl2 has double the eutectic of mag so.....
What kind of brine/mix are you using....?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

With the right set-up, you will use 30% to 50% less salt. No BS, I did it for 7 years on my local hospital, lots were always black when no one else were


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

derekbroerse;1711838 said:


> Hey deicepro, what is a realistic temperature to expect a 50/50 blend of salt brine/beet juice to work down to? Any reason why a little calcium chloride flake couldn't be added to the salt when making the brine? I don't want to make anything too corrosive. I want a good pretreatment for concrete sidewalks and my choices around here are pretty limited... basically bulk salt and bagged products. I had to drive almost two hours to get the beet juice... liquids don't really get used around here other than by the region.


Derek read this
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128523&highlight=liquid


----------



## liquidsnowmelt (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, 
I am in the NJ area. I sell a product called Liquid Snow Melt which is a plant-based, chloride-free,eco-friendly, anti-icing/deicing liquid. It will prevent damage being done to your roads, bridges, decks, plants, animals, etc. Diluting it with water is possible up to 75% and is effective at 19F and also makes it cost effective. Salt and Brine stop working at low temperatures where ours does not. Contact me for more information at [email protected]

Our website for the MSDS is www.LiquidSnowMeltLLC.com


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Hamelfire;1711885 said:


> I am not an expert in the field but a a general rule of thumb here is what I remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Salt good to about 10 degrees. Still works under that but limited effectivness and takes time.
> 
> ...


Hi, how exactly does the mixture work? Are you mixing 1 cup of rock salt, table salt, or calcium chloride pellets with the 5 gallons of water? I have a few clients that keep asking me to pre-treat their sidewalks and walkways with a liquid solution.

Michael


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

we are so busy guys we can't respond here-why we say call 610-497-9390 keep calling you'll get through we are not brokers, we import salt from all over the world and always bail people out including 4 years ago in the mid-west
we have bulk and super sack blends
we are not brokers
www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com
been in business since 1979


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

melt all;1736296 said:


> we are so busy guys we can't respond here-why we say call 610-497-9390 keep calling you'll get through we are not brokers, we import salt from all over the world and always bail people out including 4 years ago in the mid-west
> we have bulk and super sack blends
> we are not brokers
> www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com
> been in business since 1979


Any Canadian locations?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

we are shipping from all over the place, best bet is to call Joe Kelly at 610-497-9390, tell him your needs and locations and he will make it happen.......trucking is killing us but we can get it


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

derekbroerse;1737942 said:


> Any Canadian locations?


HI there,

I know this post is old but I was wondering if you use any liquids on sidewalks, I also have clients asking to have their sidewalks and walkways pretreated with liquids. Did you have any luck?
Thanks!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

redclifford;2025557 said:


> HI there,
> 
> I know this post is old but I was wondering if you use any liquids on sidewalks, I also have clients asking to have their sidewalks and walkways pretreated with liquids. Did you have any luck?
> Thanks!


Sure. Definitely doesn't have the same holding ability as solids but it works to keep the bond away


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Thats all im looking for, what kind of liquid products do you use for walkways/do you use a backpack sprayer


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

redclifford;2025773 said:


> Thats all im looking for, what kind of liquid products do you use for walkways/do you use a backpack sprayer


LCC is the only liquid I have ever used and honestly probably wouldn't trust anything else, to much liability. I have only sprayed walks when they are next to my lots but I know guys that have hose reels to spray with.
I personally wouldn't want to deal with a backpack sprayer I would be refilling multiple times when I could do the same much faster with a 50lb bag of rocksalt...time is money.
I will say this much though if you want to really see some results put down some rock salt and then spray, it's like fire water


----------

